# Help 2nd EAP trial stuck? updating



## Kinnay (Apr 18, 2018)

Got a free trial message today for EAP.
The message says it takes a minute to update but it's been 10 minutes already. Did anyone receive this today?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Kinnay said:


> Got a free trial message today for EAP.
> The message says it takes a minute to update but it's been 10 minutes already. Did anyone receive this today?


are you on 40.1? @JMart had posted a similar issue following updating to 40.1. Call Tesla service and see what they can do remotely to un-stick it.


----------



## critikle (Oct 20, 2018)

Mine was stuck like that for ~45 min. You can drive with it but the UI does not work properly, so I did the quick reset and it works fine. I don't see anything new on the Autopilot settings page so not sure if I screwed myself out of a 2nd trial.


----------



## markrodg (Apr 9, 2016)

I had the same thing this morning. I was able to drive but the screen appeared again while I was driving and I was unable to close it until I reset. Does anyone know if they are re-introducing the trial? I'm on 39.7


----------



## jdandrea (Oct 20, 2018)

Same here (on 2018.39.7 per my mobile app), and I already finished the 14 day trial a few months ago. I thought that perhaps they were extending my trial by another 16 days, now that it’s a 30 day trial! Or that there was some emergency update push going on. No idea, really.

Also: Is it me or is this UX unexpected? Usually it’s rolled into a regular update (that I also get a chance to set the time for), and not so specific with a modal dialog like this one, at least in my experience.


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

Relieved to know I’m not the only one who woke up to this. Took our truck to the dentist and found the screen unchanged when I returned back home ninety minutes later.

I couldn’t put the car in gear. Our EAP trial ended sometime the week of September 10th.

I’m on hold with service, didn’t try a reboot. I’m more concerned that we didn’t receive a software update alert yesterday. First issue ever with Eloise. I’m on 36.2.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

Im in the same boat. Unable to put the car into forward or reverse. Been that way for over an hour now. I have now idea when the message first appeared. I updated to v9 last night and completed, took a tour of the new screens, etc.. This morning this message was on the screen.


----------



## Petar R. (Jun 19, 2018)

I got a pop up message for the autopilot free trial. It just said that the software is being installed and to wait a minute. I waited for about an hour and nothing happened so I restarted my screen, and after that I didn’t have the option for a free trial anymore. Has this happened to anyone lately?


----------



## Whatcanisay (Aug 21, 2018)

yup got the same but nothing further


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

Ditto. Waited five minutes then had to drive the car, the message stayed on until I parked. Just checked it, the message is gone and under Autopilot it says "Order Now" still. 

Dunno if I have another trial, can't drive it for awhile.


----------



## Petar R. (Jun 19, 2018)

Good to know I was not the only one. BTW, I already had a 14 day free trial few weeks ago, but wouldn’t mind having another one. I like it but still can’t justify paying $7000+ CAD for something that I would only use once in a while.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

After 2 hours now, I just called Tesla Service where the automated response states that the estimated hold time is greater than 40 minutes Awesome, they brick my car and now I wait. I suppose this is what one gets from supporting bleeding edge technology...


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

SingleTrackMinded said:


> Awesome, they brick my car and now I wait.


Did you try forcing it to reboot?


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

No, I did not. I am concerned if it is actually still in process of updating, that may have further negative affects. But trust me, I've been tempted.


----------



## jordanp123 (Jul 1, 2018)

Nvm.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

Update: Tesla advised me to do a soft reset and the dialog is now no longer displaying. I was told this is a known issue and is being resolved. Additionally, I was told that no update is actually occurring when this erroneous dialog is displayed. It is not only safe, but recommended, to do a soft rest of the screen by holding down both scroll wheels on the steering wheel.


----------



## Dr Gez (May 16, 2018)

I did the soft reset and it removed the option for me to purchase eap


----------



## Model3VT (Jul 6, 2018)

Mine was stuck that way for hours as well, already had a trial. Forced me to use an ICE car to go eat after waiting "a minute" (20 minutes) and the update was still not done. Did soft reset and got rid of the screen after I got back. I know... first world problems.


----------



## Dan T (Sep 3, 2018)

I had the exact same thing this morning. Was on my way out, and had to drive the car, so couldn't wait for it to figure itself out. After ten minutes I did a soft reset with the steering wheel buttons and the box went away. I was also hopeful there was a second free trial ...


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Dan T said:


> I had the exact same thing this morning. Was on my way out, and had to drive the car, so couldn't wait for it to figure itself out. After ten minutes I did a soft reset with the steering wheel buttons and the box went away. I was also hopeful there was a second free trial ...


Same thing happened to me few hours ago. Did a soft reset and the auto pilot trial software update screen went away.

I had previously got one trial for autopilot. Are they starting this trail again?


----------



## TheTony (Jan 20, 2018)

I had this pop up today as well once my car woke from sleep (been charging since last night). I had no issue, however, putting the car into gear and driving it with the message displaying. I left it once I reached my destination, for almost an hour. However, the message was still there when I returned, so I'll make sure to do a power down this evening to get rid of it.

Thankfully this didn't prevent me from driving (despite the message telling me to keep it in park), so I'm surprised other folks report not being able to drive it. Either way, they need to do a better job of QA with stuff like this if it's going to be a thing (which I wholly welcome, as someone who didn't purchase EAP).


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

When I connected with Tesla (35 min for an estimated 60+ minute wait) I was told the same thing as SingleTrackMinded, and the soft reset worked.

Might be a coincidence, but after the car rebooted, it said it wanted to schedule an update. After errands we said “do it now” (just in case) and received the 9.0 update.


----------



## DarrylH (Jun 7, 2017)

Had the same problem. Soft reset as noted on the forum and it went away. Steaming music and dash cam have been intermittent since v9. Haven’t seen anything on forum about these items yet.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I got the same thing. Waited awhile then drove with the box on the screen. Came back and it was still there so I reset the screen. Now it’s gone.


----------



## Ct200h (Jun 22, 2017)

I’m looking forward to a free trial as I have ordered my 3 without EAP

Hoping to purchase it by spring after tax time. But a
So hoping for at least one free trial period.


----------

